# Always feeling awkward alone with friend.



## HorrorHero (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, I've been suffering with a horrible social anxiety for 4 years now. I've always been a sort of "awkward" guy, but back in my first 3 years of high school I had no problems making friends. 

Nowadays I feel EXTREMELY awkward when I am alone with someone. Whether its my mother or my best friend, I just cant feel comfortable. 

The weirdest part is that is that whenever I am with a group of friends, my anxiety usually goes away after I get "comfortable". But whenever Its just 1-on-1, I feel extremely anxious. I feel lightheaded, nervous, ect ect.

I'm sick and tired of feeling awkward when hanging out with a friend, let alone ANY social situation. Its gotten to a point where it makes me more angry than it does sad. I just want to be able to have normal social experiences with people and make new friends.

What are some steps I could take to help me overcome this problem?


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Weird cus I feel better in talking 1 on 1 or small group, in a big group i feel totally ignored. But my steps when I'm in similar situation, I keep thinking everyone is the same. Nobody is lame or cool. They're just normal human and so are u. This way I gain more confidence so I could talk to people. Or I could just imagine them as my best friend so I could talk to them..


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

glossy95 said:


> Weird cus I feel better in talking 1 on 1 or small group, in a big group i feel totally ignored. But my steps when I'm in similar situation, I keep thinking everyone is the same. Nobody is lame or cool. They're just normal human and so are u. This way I gain more confidence so I could talk to people. Or I could just imagine them as my best friend so I could talk to them..


I should try those techniques.


----------



## TomL93 (Sep 8, 2013)

HorrorHero said:


> Hi, I've been suffering with a horrible social anxiety for 4 years now. I've always been a sort of "awkward" guy, but back in my first 3 years of high school I had no problems making friends.
> 
> Nowadays I feel EXTREMELY awkward when I am alone with someone. Whether its my mother or my best friend, I just cant feel comfortable.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way actually, would much rather be with a bunch of people compared to just one person. I feel like when it's just another person and I, even my best friend, I find it difficult sometimes to come up with topics of discussion, which also makes me nervous/worried that I'm coming off as boring. So I definitly know what your talking about


----------



## HorrorHero (Sep 13, 2013)

TomL93 said:


> I'm the same way actually, would much rather be with a bunch of people compared to just one person. I feel like when it's just another person and I, even my best friend, I find it difficult sometimes to come up with topics of discussion, which also makes me nervous/worried that I'm coming off as boring. So I definitly know what your talking about


Exactly, I suck at making conversations with people. I just can't feel natural.


----------

